# Software Build v10.1 2019.36.2.2 186de86



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Spotted on a handful of Australian 3's.


----------



## Lynet (Jul 15, 2019)

According to TeslaFi with now 124 registered installations, it appears to be only HW3 and «unknown» having the 2019.36.2.2 SW version installed apart from 4 cars with HW2.5. This may indicate that the new SW may utilize the new 21x faster hardware?
There also so many cars reporting «unknown» for AP/HW today, which may indicate a «HW3 v.2.0»?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

@Madmolecule Can you confirm you really got this release of SW? Every tracked install shows only NZ and AU so far.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

No I do not have it. I was confused in voting


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> No I do not have it. I was confused in voting


Perhaps you could correct your vote?


----------



## Hannibal (Nov 24, 2019)

I have it in Switzerland on Model X


----------

